# Razzle Dazzle



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I really like this young doe.  She took Junior Grand on day 2 of her first show weekend. Still haven't decided if I'll keep her or not, but she's staying through the end of show season at least.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pretty gal ! Love her facial markings 

I haven't seen a quality Boer goat in person in my life. 
Im dying to see one , i can't take it ! One day , like in my next life , I will have a few of those ! And i know exactly where I will get my first one  Then there are a few other places i know of :grin:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She got those spots from her mama.  Thanks Laura! I hope you get to meet a quality boer some day. They're pretty cool.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a cutie.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha yeah. The cute ones are always brats too.


----------

